# Win 7 auf SSD



## 1chopper1 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich habe heute Win 7 auf meinem neuen PC instaliert und zwar auf der HDD. Habe dann gemerkt dass das dumm war und versuche nun win 7 auf die ssd zu bekommen. Komischerweise zeigt man rechner die ssd im geräte manager an, aber wenn ich auf Computer klicke wird nur die hdd angezeigt.
Als ich dann versucht habe win 7 neu zu instalieren und es zur frage kam auf welche festplatte ich es den gerne machen würde kam diese fehlermeldung: 

Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht instaliert werden. Der ausgewählte Datenträgerenthält eine MBR-Partitionstabelle. Auf EFI-Systemen kann Windows nur auf GPT-Datenträgern installiert werden.

Das stand dann aber nich nur bei der ssd(120GB) sondern auf bei der hdd(1TB) sodass ich windows dann gar nicht neu installieren konnte.

Ist es normal dass die ssd nicht unter computer angezeigt wird aber im gerätemanager? Und wie kann ich win 7 jetzt auf die ssd bekommen??

Vielen dank für schnelle Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2011)

Also, wie hast Du denn versucht, Windows neu zu installieren? Doch nicht etwa bei laufendem Windows, oder? ^^

An sich müsstest Du halt die CD einlegen, PC neustarten, dann bei der Frage, ob Windows installiert worden soll, eine Taste drücken. Danach (ggf. bei "bestehendes Windows ersetzen" das ganze bestätigen) solltest Du irgendwann dazu kommen, dass Du ein Laufwerk aussuchen sollst. Da nimmst Du die SSD, musst diese dann aber natürlich erst partitionieren, also EIN oder mehrere Laufwerke (C:, E: usw ) draus machen.


----------



## 1chopper1 (14. Oktober 2011)

Jo also ich boote schon von der cd und das problem ist nur die oben genannte fehlermeldung. Wenn ich in den Gerätemanager gehe und die eigenschaften von beiden festplatten anklicke und auf volumes gehe steht beim partitionsstil: Master Boot Record (MBR) was ja das problem zu sein scheind. Kann ich das irgendwie ändern? Partitioniert hab ich die SSD jetzt auch aber hat auch nichts geholfen, immer noch die Gleiche fehlermeldung:

*Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht instaliert werden. Der ausgewählte Datenträgerenthält eine MBR-Partitionstabelle. Auf EFI-Systemen kann Windows nur auf GPT-Datenträgern installiert werden.*


----------



## 1chopper1 (14. Oktober 2011)

Problem gelöst. danke!!!!


----------



## Kreon (14. Oktober 2011)

Woran lag´s denn? Wäre interessant zu wissen.


----------



## 1chopper1 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hab nochmal in nem anderen Forum geguckt:

Win7 l

*Quote:

Hallo,

das selbe Problem hatte ich auch (Zepto Nox A 15).

Das Problem liegt an der EFI Firmware des Nox, das anscheinend nicht mit WIndows 7 Kompatibel ist.
Die Standard Konfiguration des Nox lädt von der Windows 7 DVD automatisch den Installer für ein EFI Setup mit GTP Datenträger. Man muss einfach das standard Setup ohne EFI von der DVD laden.

Um das Problem zu lösen:
1. Im Bios (Taste F2) unter dem Menüpunkt Boot->Legacy->Normal Boot Menu von normal auf advanced stellen.
2. Beim booten F12 drücken. Nun sind 2 Einträge für das Booten von DVD vorhanden: AHCP DVD Laufwerk...(das) und einmal das standard DVD Laufwerk. Das letztere auswählen.
3. In der Windows 7 Installation alle Partitionen löschen.
4. Gewünschte Partition anlegen. Wird diesmal als MBR Partition angelegt.
5. Es wird automatisch eine System Partition angelegt, nicht wie vorher bei der EFI Installtion drei! Partitionen.*

Ich persönlich musste einfach nur alles ab schritt 3 machen.


----------



## Kreon (14. Oktober 2011)

Hattest du also die alte HDD mit Win7 noch am System hängen als es das erste Mal mit SSD nicht geklappt hat?
Dann hast du die Win 7 HDD komplett formatiert und Win 7 frisch auf die SSD installiert. So hab ich das jetzt verstanden.

Dann hätte es imho auch gereicht einfach die alte Win 7 HDD für die Installation auf die SSD abzukoppeln.


----------

